
7 Fundamental Books to Boost Your IT Management Skills - toadsentinel
http://blog.capterra.com/the-7-fundamental-books-to-boost-your-it-leadership-skills/
======
victorhugo31337
Great list, but you forgot the classic text on IT Management:

IT Manager's Handbook ([http://www.amazon.com/Managers-Handbook-Third-Getting-
your/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Managers-Handbook-Third-Getting-
your/dp/0124159494/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458841676&sr=8-1&keywords=IT+management))

------
toadsentinel
Want to read better books? Check out this list of the seven fundamental books
to boost your IT leadership skills so you can manage more effective and
successful teams.

